# Does working legs make your upper body grow?



## BenchmarkN (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Thought i would just throw this out there to get peoples feedback and opinions...

Does working your legs at the gym help your upper body progress/build faster?

Some people say it does as it releases endorphin's which helps you grow and also if your legs are bigger you are able to support more weight up top and other people just say its a myth and it doesn't make any difference!

I have to admit i am very lazy when it comes to legs.. i have a good upper body but then i have chicken legs!

Just wanted to see what people think....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm sceptical about it, i would have thought building muscle mass on legs would build muscle mass on legs and nothing else and the GH release which is suppose to promote upper body growth would be nothing to shout about


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

There was a thread not too long back about bodybuilders in wheel chairs, they were all ripped so that could be the answer to your question. Not sure what the post was called so cant link it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I was always told that it does as releases the growth hormones that help with overall muscle growth, though i havnt seen any proof or studies regarding it. However why oin earth wouldnt you want big legs to match an upper body anyway?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

To put it in simple terms.

If you took someone who has never worked out in their life, and just made them do squats.. over time their upper body would see some slight change, but this isnt a big amount lol, if you want bigger upper body, train upperbody

as for the test release (not endorphins  ), well from my own research I think thats true, compound moves release the most GH as you use large groups of muscles all at once, as apposed to doing isolation exercises which in contrast work relatively small areas of muscles..

I just think its best to do all the compound moves, a lot of people miss legs out, and we do not approve of there kind lol :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Back squats hit your core and lower back too so in that sense they work some upper body but will they build you big arms, no, unless you curl in the squat rack......


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> There was a thread not too long back about bodybuilders in wheel chairs, they were all ripped so that could be the answer to your question. Not sure what the post was called so cant link it.


Not quite accurate comparison to this thread..

The way youre saying it makes it seem like OP is trying to say to get a bigger upper body, you do legs, and to get bigger legs you do upper body.. and then using the wheelchair argument to prove wrong..

Train upper body and you will get a bigger upper body

Train legs, you will get bigger legs.

But compound moves use lots of muscles in the body, just having weight on your back for squats recruits some muscle fibres, upper body and lower body, similar to deadlifts etc


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I think training legs will make u stronger on all the big compound lifts that would yield greater gains on your upper body. But as Matt pointed out you need to train it inorder to see visible results!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Train your legs...

dammit, photo too small, but that guy looks f'ing stupid.


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

Cythraul said:


> View attachment 66521
> 
> 
> Train your legs...
> ...


Thats shocking! I hope its been photo shopped!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Cythraul said:


> View attachment 66521
> 
> 
> Train your legs...
> ...


I love leg presses and squats deads! you know your all over strong when you can shift some serious poundages on compounds, but when you go to the gym people just go oh what can you bench, what can you curl, like shut up *** what can you squat!


----------

